# PLEASE HELP URGENTLY! Chicken very poorly - large crop, not moving!!



## Graham Chickenman (Jan 7, 2009)

Hello.

I only have two chickens approx a year old now, that live range free in my small back garden.

One of these chickens (Betty) seems to be very poorly. About 3 days ago i noticed that its crop was quite full and the chicken was not acting normal. I started reading on forums about it and got the obvious suggestions of allowing her to drink a small amount of vegetable oil and then massage the crop to encourage the food to move. Unfortunately after two days of trying this for about 10 minutes each day, nothing changed. 

Our chicken has deteriorated dramatically 3 days on and I have since noticed that as well as the crop still being very full, her legs have given way and she can now hardly stand up. Also she appears to have some feathers missing from around her bottom area. It is scary, but I do not know what is wrong. Last night I wrapped her up warm in a towel and kept her in the coop (with the other chicken) but her eyes never opened at all when i picked her up.

She was still breathing this morning, but VERY SLOWLY. I am bothered that she may pass away at any moment. Is there anything I can do to help her out or does this sound like it is a lost cause? If a vet could save her I would consider taking her in, but do not want to pay alot to do this so anything simple I can do at home would help?


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

Hello mr chickenman,tbh i think its been left a little to late,if a vets opinion is not a option i would suggest you keep her warm and hydrated and hope she pulls through


----------



## joey (Jul 13, 2008)

Awww i'm so sorry to hear about your chickens health. Growing up with pet chickens I have experienced that when they can't walk and don't open their eyes it's a very bad sign  I'd suggest trying to keep her comfortable. I really doubt there is anything a vet could do. Try feeding her honeyed water as this helps with infection and energy levels. Hydration is essential. Keep her watered and she may pull through. Good luck to you both!!!
xxx Joey


----------



## Birdie Wife (Mar 30, 2009)

Hi Graham,

If the usual has failed to work and she can't take the food in her crop down properly then it's stuck. This sometimes happens if a hen has been eating too much grass. As a last option, you need to try and empty the crop from the bottom up by gently turning the hen upside down and massaging and pushing the contents of the crop out through her beak. Sounds a bit gruesome, I know, but it sounds like it's just not working the other way. Good luck...


----------



## toddy (Jan 24, 2009)

Can you not take it to a vet and have it put to sleep rather than let it die in pain.


----------



## kickin chicken (Oct 31, 2010)

you need to feel her crop and see if its hard or soft,if its soft them she has got sour crop i would say, now what i do with mine of they get it is hold their feet and point their heads down and literally ease the crop contents towards thier beaks they will automatically bring up the rotten food,so you are basically working the food outwards from the crop with strokes applying enough pressure to make it work it can take a few minutes to get it moving.once they have brought it up (and it smells bad)you can try and get them to drink some water if they dont then hold thei beaks open and get some cotton wool and soak it n fresh water and squeeze the water out of it into their beaks with theit head back and they should automatically swallow it.then just leave them to recover and start eating again.i add cider vinegar to the water too as it works as a type of antibacterial tonic and also kills intestinal parasites.good luck with it


----------



## Cascara (Jul 27, 2009)

OG dont do that, this is a year old thread!


----------

